# Modular PID Control - Begriffe und Bedeutungen.



## rs-plc-aa (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo, wie dem Titel bereits zu entnehmen ist habe ich noch ein paar Probleme die etwas tiefgreifenderen Möglichkeiten von Modular PID Control vollständig (oder wenigstens annähernd-) zu nutzen.

Es fehlt teilweise einfach am Verständnis was welcher Parameter wie beeinflusst. Da ein sehr "detailliertes" Handbuch beiliegt welches sich vorzugsweise an die Umgangssprache des Erstellers anzulehnen scheint und viele Dinge voraussetzt die "man eben weiss und nicht weiter erklärt werden müssen" ist das für die NICHT Doktoren der Anwender schon ein wenig mager.

Was mir fehlt ist dass im Handbuch gewisse Parameter etwas ausführlicher erklärt werden sollten - z.B. : "setzen sie diesen Parameter ein um ... zu erreichen"; "wenn sie den Wert vergrößern/verkleinern dann..."; usw.

Das würde eben massiv bei der Projektierung helfen da man mit einer viel besseren Grundeinstellung an der Anlage beginnen könnte weil man auf unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten (Aktor/Sensor Kennlinien, Verstellgeschwindigkeiten, etc.) bereits offline vor-eingreifen könnte (entsprechende Erfahrungswerte natürlich immer vorausgesetzt - klar).

Aber jeder der Modular PID Control schon mal eingesetzt hat wird bestätigen können daß es seine Vorzüge erst dann ausspielt wenn weitaus mehr als nur die Grundparameter beeinflusst werden.

Kann jemand ein GUTES Buch oder Tutorial dazu empfehlen welches sich genau der Problematik ausreichend intensiv widmet ?

"Regeln mit SIMATIC" habe ich schon und finde es jetzt nicht gerade sehr hilfreich - bezogen auf die Fragestellung.


----------



## gravieren (5 Juni 2007)

Hi

Da gibt es sehr gute Examples, die mit Installiert werden.

Auch PT1 - Stecken und so.

Damit kann mann auch ohne Hardware simulieren.
(Vorausgesetzt man hat PLC-Sim oder SO.


Schau dir die Examples an,  Kaskadenregeler, Folgeregler, Verhältnisregler ...

Alle NUR durch verknüpfen zu errreichen.


Ich denke, wenn die ein paar selbst zusammenklickst hast du schon gewonnen,


----------



## rs-plc-aa (5 Juni 2007)

Ja die kenne ich schon, aber die vermitteln mir nicht unbedingt ein Gefühl wie ich Fragestellungen den Prozess betreffend umsetzen kann.

Hier wird lediglich gezeigt zu was für "Geblide" man das zusammenbauen kann - aber nicht näher auf einzelne Parameter der FBs  -> also wie sie dadurch beeinflusst werden - eingegangen.

Hierzu suche ich eben ein paar detailliertere Infos...


----------



## gravieren (5 Juni 2007)

Hi



> aber nicht näher auf einzelne Parameter der FBs -> also wie sie dadurch beeinflusst werden - eingegangen.
> 
> Hierzu suche ich eben ein paar detailliertere Infos...


Alle Bausteine sind sehr gut beschrieben.
Grossteile könnte mann die meisten selbst "nachprogramieren", soviele Informationen werden über die Bausteine mitgeliefert.

Hast du "grundsätzlich" Probleme zu allen Bausteinen ?

Oder sind es Bestimmte, wo du zusätzliche Hilfe / Erklärungen benötigst  ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (5 Juni 2007)

Es sind keine grundsätzlichen Probleme mit allen Bausteinen (sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch nichts ans Laufen damit gekriegt) sondern:

Wo kann optimiert werden ?
Welcher Parameter nützt mir was ?

Es sind ja auch nicht alle Parameter, nur gewisse aber zu viel sie alle aufzuzählen -> daher die Frage nach Literatur, und was dann noch unklar ist kann ich konkret erfragen.

Ich will mich einfach tiefer einarbeiten...


----------



## gravieren (5 Juni 2007)

Hi

Je nach Aufgabe und Datenaufbereitung reicht schon der PID.

Je nach Stellglied wird LMNGEN_C, LMNGEN_S oder der PULSEGEN nachgeschaltet.

Bei verrauschten Prozessgrössen kann der DEADBAND dazwischen geschalten werden.

u.s.w. Alleinig durch richtige Wahl der P,I,D,T1 - Parameter lässt sich ein
guter und Stabiler Regelr erstellen.

Es sind eigentlich nur Grundbausteine der Regelungstechnik, die geschickt, nach Anforderungan an die Regelungstsrecke kombiniert werden können.




Welche Funktion benötige ich bei EXCEL um meinen ROI in Verhältnis zu meinen NICHT investierten Geld zu optimieren. Welche Funktionen verwende ich dafür . . . 

ODER 




> Wo kann optimiert werden ?
> Welcher Parameter nützt mir was ?


 
LEIDER kann ich dir mit deinen globalen Aussagen/Fragen nicht Helfen.





Solltest du ein Anwendungsr-Problem haben, schreibe mir eine PM, ich werde dich unterstützen soweit ich kann.

Ich bräuchte nur eine gezielte Fragestellung.


P.S: Ist von mir NICHT böse gemeint.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (5 Juni 2007)

Wie schon erwähnt ist mir die GRUNDSÄTZLICHE Funktionsweise bekannt...

Meine Frage zu Literatur hast du aber schon gelesen ?

Ich kann dir natürlich auch per PN alle bausteinspezifischen Parameter nennen zu denen ich einfach ein wenig *mehr* wissen will, und wir können das unter 4 Augen abarbeiten - aber, so sehr ich dein Angebot schätze, das war nicht sinn meiner Frage...

Ich kann mich jetzt konkret für keine wenigen Beispiele entscheiden die ich jetzt aufzählen könnte aber deswegen frage ich ja auch so *global*...

Wenn keiner ein gutes Buch o.Ä. dazu empfehlen kann dann wird mir aber wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die Parameter die ich ein wenig genauer beleuchtet haben will herauszusuchen und hier zu posten - denn wenn dann sollen schon alle die das später mal per Suchfunktion finden was davon haben...

@Gravieren: Ist auch keinesfalls böse gemeint aber ich suche nun mal was zum durchstudieren und (noch) keine konkreten Antworten. (das kommt dann sicher noch, aber zunächst will ich mal "Hausaufgaben" machen).


----------



## PeterEF (6 Juni 2007)

Ich empfehle "Regelungstechnik" von Otto Föllinger (Hüthig Buch Verlag GmbH ISBN 3-7785-1808-9, mein Exemplar ist allerdings schon von 1990  ).

Aus dem Vorwort: .. In lesbarer Form die grundlegenden Strukturen, Begriffe und Methoden der Regelungstechnik zu entwickeln und dem Verständnis des Lesers nahezubringen.....


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

@PeterEF


> Ich empfehle "Regelungstechnik" von Otto Föllinger (Hüthig Buch Verlag GmbH ISBN 3-7785-1808-9, mein Exemplar ist allerdings schon von 1990


schon von 1990. 

Es gibt KEINE Neiauflage dieseds Buches.

Also ist dein Buch "aktuell"   

Scherzbeiseite, auch 17 Jahre danach gibt es keine neuen Erkentnisse zum THema Regelungstechnik.

(Bis auf Fuzzy-Logig, wobei ich noch NIE einen eingesetzt habe, die "guten alten" PIDs haben es gut drauf    )

P.S:  "Regeln mit SIMATIC" von Jürgen Müller ist sehr geschrieben.
       Da du das Buch bereits hast, habe ich dir es NICHT empfohlen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Juni 2007)

@PeterEF: Danke für den Buchtip.
Das ist sicherlich eine notwendige Grundlage für die Materie, aber speziell auf Modular PID Control zugeschnitten gibt es wohl nix ? (habe ich mir zwar schon gedacht aber wer nicht fragt...)

Mir ist halt aufgefallen dass nicht mal im Standard PID von Siemens immer die gleichen Begriffe verwendet werden.

Jetzt erzähl ich vielleicht einfach mal ein wenig wo es am meisten hakt.

Temperaturregler sind für mich immer etwas knifflig da ich oft nicht verstehe warum sich Änderungen an den Standardparametern nicht so auswirken wie erwartet (und genau dann scheinen ja erst weitere Anpassungen nötig zu sein dass er dann logisch zu reagieren beginnt).

Jetzt gerade z.B. habe ich einen Regler der immer schwang bis ich am LMNGEN_C die Parameter "Anstiegsbegrenzung" und "Abstiegsbegrenzung" erhöht habe. Der Zusamenhang ist mir aber nicht ganz klar wieso - ich dachte bis dahin dass man damit eine Anpassung an den Aktor (Mischer) vornehmen könne (auf dessen Verfahrgeschwindigkeit bezogen) und diesem keine große Bedeutung gegeben.

Und eben so was meine ich z.B. -> diese Parameter sind zwar da, aber nicht großartig erklärt.

Hier mal der prinzipielle Aufbau wie ich es programmiert habe:

FB der folgendes enthält und im OB35 (250ms) aufgerufen wird 
CYCLE = 250ms (alle)

-CRP_IN
-DEADBAND (W= min. 0,25)
-PID
-LMNGEN_C
-ROC_LIM
-CRP_OUT

Anpassungen: Stellwert Ober-/Untergrenze (Mindestöffnung variabel); Gain; Ti; Td; Td_v; P I D jeweils aktiv und nichts in Rückführung; ROC_LIM = defaults; und zum Schluss eben noch die An-/Abstiegsbegrenzung erhöht (vorher war kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erreichen)


----------



## trinitaucher (6 Juni 2007)

Zur Buchempfehlung:
Föllinger ist doch eher was für die Theorie.
Eher praktisch orientierter finde ich "Einführung in die Regelungstechnik" von Heinz Mann. Dort sind auch sehr verständlich die Auswirkungen der PID-Regelparameter beschrieben. Es wird zudem die _aktuelle_ digitale Regelungstechnik (PC-Programm) und Fuzzy-Control beschrieben! Die Beispiele sind nicht von anno dazumal.


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi rs-plc-aa




> -CRP_IN


Welchen Wert gibst du an ?

Welchen Wert hat INV_PER   min. und max.
Welchen Wert hat OUTV




> -DEADBAND (W= min. 0,25)


Würde ich vorest rauslassen, solange der Regler noch schwingt.
Sinnvoll --> bei verrauschtem Istwert ODER schonen der Stellglieder




> -PID


Welche min. und max. bekommt "ER"




> -LMNGEN_C


 




> -ROC_LIM


Sollte er dem PID-PID_LMNG nachgeschaltet sein.
Bitte entfernen, da bereits in LMNGEN_C vorhanden. 



> -CRP_OUT


O.K!



Versuch doch mal TESTWEISE:
      LMNGEN_C-->LMN_LLM  + LMNGEN_C-->LMN_LLM
      auf 1000 zu stellen und

Einstellregel gemäß "Schwingungsverfahren nach Ziegler/Nichols"

http://techni.tachemie.uni-leipzig.de/reg/regeintn.html


KEINE Panik, sieht schlimmer aus als es ist.

Für  "[SIZE=-1](KI=0 und KD=0 bzw. Tv=0 und Tn= unendlich)"   :[/SIZE]
--> Beim Modular  PID-Regeler     -->  I_Sel := FALSE, D_SEL := FALSE


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi

Experimentiere doch mal etwas mit den Regelungsparametern.

Damit bekommst du ein "Gefühl" für die Parameter.

Mit etwas Übung, sieht du sofort, welche Parameter für Welche Strecke benötigt werden.


http://techni.tachemie.uni-leipzig.de/reg/



Und hier ein paar Faustregel für diverse Strecken.
(Seite ganz unten)

http://www.expertune.com/tutor.html


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi

Der Link ist auch Informativ.

http://www-rst.e-technik.uni-dortmu...lien/Steuerungs- und Regelungstechnik 3_2.pdf


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Juni 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> ...Welchen Wert gibst du an ?


Interessante Frage...
Ich gebe den Rohwert (PEW) des T-Fühlers an (istwert)


gravieren schrieb:


> Welchen Wert hat INV_PER min. und max.
> Welchen Wert hat OUTV


CRP_IN Normiert das doch in % -> man könnte auch "Norm" dafür nehmen, ansonsten -> was willst du wissen ?


gravieren schrieb:


> Würde ich vorest rauslassen, solange der Regler noch schwingt.
> Sinnvoll --> bei verrauschtem Istwert ODER schonen der Stellglieder


das letzere... (kann ja auch testweise auf 0)


gravieren schrieb:


> Welche min. und max. bekommt "ER"


müsste ich mal notieren aber beim "kaltstart" natürlich viel, dann wird um ca. 3K "überfahren" und pendelt sich dann ein - falls du das meinst. (Er funktioniert ja mittlerweile ganz passabel)


gravieren schrieb:


> Sollte er dem PID-PID_LMNG nachgeschaltet sein.
> Bitte entfernen, da bereits in LMNGEN_C vorhanden.


Echt ? -> werd ich mal machen... (da du recht hattest mit LMNGEN_C nachgeschaltet)


gravieren schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal TESTWEISE:
> LMNGEN_C-->LMN_LLM + LMNGEN_C-->LMN_LLM
> auf 1000 zu stellen ...


???


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi

Wir sollten Schrittweise die "Sache" durcharbeiten.


Vorweg ! ! ! 
Es gibt unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen, die ALLE richtig sein können.

Ich kann dir nur meine Vorgehensweise erklären / nahebringen.

Vorteil meiner Vorgehensweise:  
Reproduzierbare Ergebnisse UND Parameter.




1.Vorgehensweise


Istwert z.b.   maximal 1200 °C

Sollwert z.b.  250°C


Normierst du den Istwert und Sollwert auf z.b.  0 - 100 %  ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Juni 2007)

Hallo, sorry erst mal - ich komm grad erst wieder von der Anlage zurück...

Habe noch gar keine Zeit gehabt den Links zu folgen -> werde ich aber auf jeden Fall nachholen.

Was ich aber gleich getestet habe war den ROC_LIM zu umgehen - also direkt von LMNGEN_C.OUTV in CRP_OUT.INV rein...

Gemerkt habe ich dadurch keinen Unterschied, aber es scheint tatsächlich unnötig gewesen zu sein.

Wo jetzt noch Handlungsbedarf besteht wäre das Einschwingverhalten beim Start zu optimieren.
-> Das heißt so viel wie:

Maschine steht; Tsoll = viel größer als Tist / Mischer auf Mindestöffnung;
Maschine startet (beginnt Wärme abzugeben) Tist nähert sich sehr langsam Tsoll / Mischer immer noch auf Mindestöffnung;
Kurz vor ER=0 sollte der Mischer bereits losfahren (tut er aber nur sehr zögerlich bis gar nicht); dann wenn Tist > Tsoll fängt der Mischer dann an;
Tist geht ca. 4-6K über Tsoll bis Mischer in Position daß Tist wieder kleiner wird (das sollte noch ein bisschen weniger werden);
Dann im Fallen von Tist pendelt sich das System relativ souverän ein und steht wie eine 1;

Jetzt könnte man das System etwas schneller machen damit der "Initialüberschwinger" kleiner ausfällt - nur dann steht er eben nachher nicht so "sauber"... (was die eigentliche Aufgabe ist - der Start ist eben ein Kompromiss)

Mit etwas mehr Aufwand könnte man sicher für die Startphase die Parameter dynamisch ändern aber das geht wohl mit Ausmitteln auch wobei wie schon gesagt der Betrieb wichtiger ist als der Start...

Was mich aber eigentlich bewegte hier den Thread zu eröffnen war eben die Tatsache daß erst als ich die An- und Abstiegsbegrenzung erhöhte - der Regler begann logisch auf Änderungen zu reagieren. Und diesen Parametern hatte ich zuvor (wie dem einen oder anderen eben auch) so gut wie keine Bedeutung gegeben -> Das sollte sich mit meiner Fragerei nun ändern - ich will also *hauptsächlich* wissen was mit den "nicht-standard Parametern" zu tun bzw. zu erreichen ist weil eben genau diese für mich zu unzureichend erklärt sind!


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi



> Wo jetzt noch Handlungsbedarf besteht wäre das Einschwingverhalten beim Start zu optimieren.


Optimierung von Grundparameter von PID (P,I,D) 



> Jetzt könnte man das System etwas schneller machen damit der "Initialüberschwinger" kleiner ausfällt - nur dann steht er eben nachher nicht so "sauber"...


Dito, siehe oben.




Grundsätlich dürften alle Probleme die du hast mit hilfe einer Optimierung Lösen.

Lese nachfolgend alles durch und du wirdst alle deine Probleme erkennen und lösen können.
(Mit Hilfe einer Regler-Optimierung)


Der Reglerausgang _u_(_t_) setzt sich aus drei Anteilen additiv zusammen. Anhand dieser
Anteile lässt sich seine Wirkungsweise erklären:​

*



 
P-Anteil

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*​*





• je größer Regelabweichung e(t) , desto größer ist der P-Anteil ( ) P K ×e t in der
Stellgröße u(t) ;​ 
• reagiert auf aktuellen Wert der Regelabweichung​ 
® 
berücksichtigt die Gegenwart.​​
​

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

​​*
* 






 

I-Anteil


• hat die Aufgabe, die bleibende Regelabweichung zu beseitigen;
• ​


integriert die Regelabweichung so lange, bis sie zu Null geworden ist

® 



dadurch erzwingt er bei einem stabilen System die stationäre Genauigkeit;

• 



in das Integral gehen alle zurückliegenden Werte ein

® 



berücksichtigt die Vergangenheit.



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 





 

D-Anteil


• reagiert nicht auf die Reglerabweichung, sondern auf die Änderungsgeschwindigkeit
® ​


Regler passt sein Verhalten selbstständig der Stärke der auftretenden Störung an;

• 



reagiert umso stärker, je größer die Änderungsgeschwindigkeit e&(t) des Regelfehlers

e 



(t) ist;

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*​*



• er reagiert kurz nach der Störung am stärksten und verhindert, dass sich große Regelabweichungen 
aufbauen können​ 
® D-Anteil macht den Regler schnell;
• ​


Regler reagiert auf den "zu erwartenden" Verlauf der Abweichung

® 



Wirkung ist in die Zukunft gerichtet.​

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



​​*


> Die oben beschriebenen Wirkungsweisen der Regleranteile gestatten das Grundverständnis
> 
> der Wirkungsweise. Die freien Parameter der einzelnen Anteile können jedoch nicht beliebig​und unabhängig voneinander verändert werden.


​

​


----------



## gravieren (6 Juni 2007)

Hi


Sorry für das kaotische  "Zitieren".

Irgenwie geht der Zusammenhang verloren ! ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (6 Juni 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Sorry für das kaotische "Zitieren".
> ...


 
Nun für´s Layout solltest du es vielleicht in Notepad zwischenparken und dann am Stück einfügen...

Aber zum Thema:
@Gravieren: Sei mir bitte nicht böse wenn ich jetzt noch mal damit anfange - aber:

Ich weiss was es mit dem P- dem I- sowie dem D-Anteil auf sich hat (ich komme mir ein wenig missverstanden vor...).

Ich will eigentlich wissen -> und das speziell auf Modular PID Control (mit den dort verwendeten Begriffen und Abkürzungen) bezogen <- was mit den doch einigen anderen Parametern los ist die nicht Gain, Ti, Td oder Td_v heissen (denn die kenne ich ja schon)

Als einziges Beispiel hatte ich bereits die An- bzw. Abstiegsbegrenzung angeführt, wobei es noch mehrere sind die ich ein wenig genauer erklärt haben möchte. (Aber selbst diese Antwort wurde bisher irgendwie ignoriert  )

Das wirklich dumme daran für mich ist daß jeder der ein Buch darüber schreibt oder sonst wie denkt er hätte Ahnung für ein und das selbe immer wieder andere Begriffe und / oder Abkürzungen verwendet :twisted: 

Das geht mir tagtäglich so mit Kunden, weils jeder mal anders in der Schule gelernt hat usw...

Aber ich sehe schon daß es da nichts konkretes zu geben scheint, daher werde ich mich mal an eine Aufzählung dessen machen was ich genauer erklärt haben will sonst macht das wenig sinn...

Wenn ich das zusammen habe (heute nicht mehr) dann poste ich es.

Bis dahin schon mal nen schönen Feiertag morgen !


----------

